# دعوة للنقاش: عمليات prince2 تحت المجهر



## ابوصـــــالح (18 أكتوبر 2009)

برنس 2 هي : ادارة المشاريع في بيئة مُحكمة، منهجية علمية عملية لادارة المشاريع باحتراف

عزيزي القارئ الرجاء مراجعة الموضوع على الرابط التالي الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــط

*ثم*

وجدت موقع يشرح عمليات prince2 بشكل ممتاز

رسم يوضح العمليات بشكل سريع







ارجوا التعليق على العمليات واثراء النقاش، كما اتمنى الفائدة للجميع
http://www.prince2-training-uk.co.uk/thre-prince2-process-model/

هناك فكر لادارة النقاش وهي ان نناقش كل عملية على حده، فنناقش اهميتها وتأثيرها على ما بعدها من عمليات

ولبدء النقاش ... ابدأ من اول عملية وهي التالية: ابتداء المشروع






فالنبدأ النقاش


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> عزيزي القارئ الرجاء مراجعة الموضوع على الرابط التالي الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــط
> 
> هناك فكر لادارة النقاش وهي ان نناقش كل عملية على حده، فنناقش اهميتها وتأثيرها على ما بعدها من عمليات
> 
> ...




ممتاز اخونا الغالي د ابو صالح

فمثل تلك النقاشات 
وخاصة اذا كانت ممنهجة و لها نظام في النقاش
تفيدنا بالتاكيد ولا شك

ندعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالك

وسأتابع معك لاستفيد شخصيا


واذا كان يمكننا ان نقدم امثلة تطبيقية لكل خطوة او مرحلة 
تكون الفائدة اكبر
لكي نضع ايادينا جميعا على تطبيق تلك المناهج العلمية في ادارة المشاريع
بشكل عملي

اكثر من مجرد المعرفة وتحصيل الشهادات

فارى ان النقاش هنا سيفيد بشكل هائل
وخصوصا اذا ما تكاتف معنا الزملاء 
لاثراء الحوار و طرح الاستفسارات 
و ابداء ما نعرفه عن تلك المنهجية المذكورة 


كل الشكر لك اخونا الفاضل د ابو صالح

وجعله في موازين اعمالك الصالحة بكل خير​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا للاخ الكريم نهر النييل على تفاعله وهذا ليس بغريب عليه ... ولتفعيل الموضوع اكثر فقد كتبت ما اعتقد انه سيثري الموضوع اكثر .... وهذا جهد المقل

ابتداء المشروع:
هذه أول عملية من عمليات البرنس 2، وتعتبر مرحلة استهلالية لباقي العمليات، صممت بحيث تكون قصيرة المدة (مقارنةً بباقي العمليات، كما أن مدتها تختلف باختلاف نوع المشاريع وظروفها) ولتضمن وتؤكد أحقية المشروع للبدء.
بمعنى أنها مرحلة تحويل الفكرة إلى مشروع، مشروع يستحق أن يحظى بالاهتمام من قبل المؤسسة وان يصرف عليه من مال وكوادر بشرية وخلافه. وهذه المرحلة جدا مهمة فهنا لابد من إقناع المؤسسة ومن يمثلها بأن الفكرة جيده وتستحق أن تتحول إلى مشروع وذلك عن طريق عمل بعض الدراسات الابتدائية مثل الجدوى الاقتصادية، والدراسات التسويقية، وفكرة وخطه مبدئية عن كيفية إنتاج المنتج وعن أهميته وملخص عنه وهكذا ... 

هذه العملية تبدأ بوثيقة المشروع، وهي تهدف الى بدء التالي:
•	تصميم الهيكل الإداري لفريق المشروع وتعيينه.
o	في الغالب يكون هناك مجلس إدارة المشروع ويتكون من ثلاث مناصب رئيسية وهي:
	المدير التنفيذي : وهو شخص يدعم فكرة المشروع ومستعد لأن يوفر كل ما يلزم لتحويل هذه الفكرة إلى مشروع مع مراعات مصلحة الشركة أو المؤسسة
	كبير الموردين: وهو شخص مستعد لان يوفر الموارد البشرية والمواد لصالح المشروع، كما انه يتسم بعلاقته القوية مع الموردين وأيضا ذو معرفة بالموارد البشرية للشركة ومهاراتها وحجم العمل الآني عليها
	كبير المستخدمين: وهو شخص يمثل المستخدم النهائي للمنتج، يتميز بحساسية عالية لرغبة العميل واحتياجاته، يسعى دائما بأن يكون المنتج ذو قبول لدى العميل ويهمه رفع مستوى رضا العميل
كما يمكن إضافة التالي:
	مدير ضمان الجودة: وهو شخص يتأكد من الإجراءات والعمليات وأنشطة مجمل الوظيفة الإدارية التي من شأنها أن تحقق سياسة الجودة بالشركة و تحقق الجودة الموصوفة للمنتج، كما يتحقق من ضبط وإدارة الجودة.

• إعداد ملخص المشروع و حقيبة المشروع (التجارية) 
o	حقيبة المشروع يجب أن تكون محددة المعالم والحجم مع إمكانية لحذف بعض الأهداف أو إضافة أخرى ولكن بشرط أن تحافظ الحقيبة على وزنها التجاري، بمعنى آخر أثناء هذه المرحلة يكون التركيز على نطاق المشروع ويتم تحديثه بشكل دوري والتأكد من تحقيقه للهدف الاستراتيجي للمشروع وجدواه الاقتصادية
o	يجب عمل تقدير أولي لتكلفة المشروع وحساب تقديري للعائد من الاستثمار 

•	تعريف آلية المشروع وكيفية إنتاجه للمنتج
o	من المهم في هذه المرحلة التعرف على طريقة إنتاج المنتج والتعرف على المواد والتقنيات المطلوبة وكذلك التأكد من توفر هذه المواد في السوق المحلي أو الدولي والتأكد أيضا من وجودها أثناء تنفيذ المشروع وأيضا أثناء التشغيل إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك، وبالتالي من الممكن في هذه المرحلة أن تجرى دراسة على توفر المواد الخام وإجراء بعض مذكرات التفاهم مع الموردين ودراسة الأسعار وخلافه.
	بالنسبة للمشاريع الإنشائية للمباني والطرق ومثيلاتها تكون آلية تنفيذ المنتج معروفة تقريبا، إلا انه في هذه المرحلة ربما تدرس الآليات الجديدة أو الغير مسبوقة أو استخدام تقنيات بناء حديثة أو استخدام مواد بناء حديثة ...الخ. كما انه ربما يتطرق لآلية تنفيذ مراحل المشروع ودراسة اعتمادية ومتطلبات كل مرحلة وهكذا.
o	أيضا بالنسبة لمالك التقنية (مثلا في مشاريع البتروكيماويات ومثيلاتها) فيجب دراسة التقنيات الموجودة لإنتاج المنتج وعمل مقارنات بينها وأيضا دراسة أسعار استخدام التقنية. كما يتم التطرق لمتطلبات هذه التقنية من مواد خام وطلبات خاصة وإمكانية توفرها
o	أيضا من المهم دراسة ما إذا كان هناك مشاريع أخرى يمكن ربط المشروع الحالي بها (حاليا أو مستقبلا) 
o	من ضمن هذه المرحلة يتم دراسة توفر موقع المشروع أيضا وقابليته ومناسبته لاحتواء المشروع

•	التقاط رؤية العميل وتوقعاته للمنتج وجودته وتعريف متطلباته وتحديد مواصفات المنتجo	هنا يأتي دور كبير لكبير المستخدمين فيجب عليه أن يجعل مدير المشروع وفرقه على إطلاع دائم بهذا الأمر، كما أن مدير المشروع يجب عليه الرجوع دائما لكبير المستخدمين والتأكد من المواصفات وغيرها من الأمور ذات العلاقة بالعميل أو المستفيد من المشروع
o	أيضا دور مدير ضمان الجودة مهم في هذه المرحلة، فعليه أن يتأكد من جودة الإجراءات وسلامتها وان علاقة التواصل والتسجيل مستمرة بشكل جيد وقائمة على أسس الجودة المعتمدة لدى الشركة.

•	ابتداء سجل المخاطر، وتعريف المخاطر وعمل تحليل وتقييم لهاo	من المهم دراسة مخاطر المشروع (مع العلم أن دراسة المخاطر هي عملية مستمرة ويجب تحديث سجل المخاطر بشكل دائم) والتأكد من السيطرة والتحكم بما يهدد المشروع
o	لابد أيضا من وضع خطط بديلة للتعامل مع المخاطر إذا وقعت، المجلس التنفيذي للمشروع لابد أن يكون على إطلاع تام بالمخاطر واحتمالاتها والتكلفة المترتبة عليها إذا وقعت وبالتالي مراجعة خطة التعامل مع المخاطر 

•	وضع خطة للمرحلة الحالية وللمرحلة التي تليهاo	لابد من حساب تكلفة الخطط واعتماد ميزانيتها، فان لم يتم اعتماد ميزانية المرحلة الآنية والقادمة فهذا يعني أن المشروع غير مرغوب فيه ولا يستحق الاستمرار في دراسته، ولذلك كل ما سبق يهدف إلى تعزيز فكرة المشروع للخروج بالاعتماد المالي

ما ينتج من هذه المرحلة التالي:
o	تعريف فريق العمل وتحديد مدير المشروع وتحديد المجلس التنفيذي للمشروع، مع تحديد المسؤوليات ونطاق عمل كل منهم
o	تعريف نهج المشروع وفلسفته
o	مختصر عن المشروع متضمنا الحقيبة التجارية للمشروع
o	سجل المخاطر
o	خطة تنفيذ المشروع الابتدائية للمرحلة الآنية والمرحلة التي تليها


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل أبو صالح على هذا الطرح لهذا الموضوع الهام

وإن كنت أعتقد أن Prince2 ليست بقدر انتشار PMBOK الخاص ب PMI

مرفق ملف يتضمن شرح مختصر ل Prince2 ومقارنة بسيطة مع PMBOK

والله الموفق

شريف


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

Dr. Abu Saleh,

Frm the description of Project start and your translation, as the project team have to convince the management to go ahead with the project, this is an owner's point of view, am I correct?

Regards


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الكريم شريف مصطفى ابراهيم شكرا لك مرورك وشكرا لك هذا الملف الثمين. اتفق معك تماما بأن Prince2 ليست على قدر انتشار PMBOK وهذا لا يختلف فيه عاقل، واعتقد ان من اسباب ذلك هو ان PMBOK يركز على تعليم مبادئ ادارة المشاريع للافراد، والافراد اكثر في العدد وبالتالي اهتمامهم منصب على تطوير مهاراتهم وقدراتهم الشخصية، اما Prince2 فهي تخاطب المؤسسات والشركات وهؤلاء حتما اقل عددا من الافراد، فالفئة المستهدفه مختلفه وبالتالي المقارنة بينهما قد تكون غير عادلة
خلاصة الكلام .. Prince2 منهجية مستقلة بذاتها أسست على مبادئ ادارة المشاريع للمؤسسات والشركات، و PMBOK منهجية قائمة بذاتها مستقلة تهدف الى الارتقاء بالمستوى المهاري والمعرفي للفرد و أسست على مباديء ادارة المشاريع ايضا .. وكل منهما مفيد وجيد وكلاهما مهمين ومكملين لبعضهما البعض

العضو الكريم المفكرة العربية شكرا لك مرورك واهتمامك، ردا على سؤالك: اولا ما قمت به انا ليس ترجمه فقط بل دمجت بين الترجمة والرؤيا الشخصية 
ثانيا: ربما يكون في هذه المرحلة لم يشكل بعد فريق العمل، فأنا اتكلم على مرحلة ماقبل ابتداء المشروع وهي مرحلة تحويل الفكرة الى مشروع، وهذا يكون تحت مسؤولية صاحب/او اصحاب الفكرة ثم يأتي دور الادارة بأن يشكلوا فريق عمل يبتدء المشروع ويواصل اعماله ... وبين كل مرحلة واخرى هناك تقييم للمرحلة وسؤال رئيسي سيطرح وهو هل يستحق المشروع بأن يعبر الى المرحلة التي تليها؟ ام علينا ان نجهض المشروع؟
طبعا وجهة النظر اعلاه تختص بالشركات التي تقوم بمشاريع لصالحها وليس لصالح الغير .. مثلا مشروع توطين تقنية ما داخل الشركة / أو / مشروع تسويق منتج معين / أو / مشروع افتتاح فرع جديد للشركة / أو / مشروع تدريبي للموظفين على تقنية معينة او برنامج معين / أو / مشروع انشاء مصنع للشكرة / أو / مشروع عمل توسعة للمصنع الحالي / أو / .... الخ

اما المشاريع التي تهدف الى مصلحة الغير وتكون الشركة منفذه له، فالمسألة تختلف نوعا ما، مثال: مشروع مقاولة بناء مبنى / فالمقاول هنا ينفذ مشروع لصالح مصلحة الغير ويعتبر منفذ للمشروع / فهنا المنفذ ليس له حق اجهاض المشروع اذا ما وقع العقد (الا اذا كان مستعد لتحمل الخسائر) فهنا عمليات Prince2 لا تكون ذات اهمية بين المنفذ وصاحب المشروع وانما اهميتها تأتي في منهجية اداء المنفذ لعمله وكيفية تنظيمه وهنا قد يعتبر مالك المشروع هو المجلس التنفيذي للمشروع ويكون المنفذ هو مدير المشروع ... وهنا نقطة مهمه توجب علينا مراجعة الهيكل الاداري في Prince2 وهو كالتالي:





اذن مدير المشروع هو المنفذ للمشروع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عملية توجيه المشروع






الهدف من هذه المرحلة هو جعل المجلس التنفيذي للمشروع مسئولا عن نجاح المشروع، وذلك عن طريق صناعة القرارات والتحكم بمجريات المشروع مع تفويض الأعمال اليومية ومتابعتها إلى مدير المشروع.
•	هذه العملية هي من العمليات المستمرة طيلة سريان المشروع، وتهدف ايضا الى تقديم الدعم لفريق العمل. 
•	أي مشروع يحتاج إلى دعم من الإدارة العليا للشركة والى اهتمام يجعل منه مشروعا ناجحا كما يعين فريق المشروع على تجاوز المعوقات والتي قد يكون جهده في إزالة هذه المعوقات ليس بكفاءة الجهد المقدم من الإدارة العليا ولذلك ضرورة وجود المجلس التنفيذي مهمة للتواصل مع الإدارة العليا للشركة.
•	البداية الفعلية لهذه العملية تكون بعد مرحلة ابتداء المشروع 
أهداف هذه العملية:
•	إيجاد سلطة تنفيذية (مستقلة عن فريق العمل) لديها الصلاحية لابتداء المشروع أو حتى جهضه وإلغاءه أو إغلاقه
•	إيجاد سلطة لديها الصلاحية لانجاز المنتج أو المشروع
•	تقديم التوجيه الإداري والتحكم طوال فترة حياة المشروع
•	إيجاد مدخل أو نافذة لبرنامج الشركة لإدارة مشاريعها على المشروع
•	إدارة واستعراض الخطط من اجل تحقيق استحقاقات ما بعد المشروع أو تحقيق أهداف المشروع
•	ممكن أن يضاف إلى أهدافها إيجاد هيئة مستقلة عن المشروع تتصف بالحيادية فهي تسعى إلى نجاح المشروع لنجاح الشركة وبالتالي توفر عين ثانية على المشروع للتأكد من سيره بشكل يخدم مصلحة الشركة بعيدا عن التحيز لصالح المشروع والذي يقع فيه الكثير من أعضاء فريق العمل بالمشروع


----------



## هشام بالراس علي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز د ابوصالح على هذا المجهود الطيب واردت أن أضيف إلى شرحك لعملية توجيه المشروع التي اتفق فيها معك مايلي:
1. يجب أن تحتوي اللجنة المكلفة بتوجيه المشروع والتي عادة تشكل من قبل إدارة البرنامج على 3 مدراء ذوي خبرة او مايسمى ب  senior mangers ويمثلون 3 أطراف ( الشركة المنفذة-المستخدم إو الزبون-المورد)
2. قد يتبادر الى دهن بعض اخواننا ماهو دور مدير المشروع إذا كانت هذه اللجنة هي المسيرة للمشروع واردت ان اوضح بان هذه اللجنة مجال عملها على المستوى التكتيكي أي انها تضع التوجيهات العامة لمدير المشروع وليس لها علاقة بالتسيير اليومي للمشروع day to day الذي هو من إختصاص مدير المشروع فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فإن مدير المشروع مثلاً يقوم بمراقبة تكاليف الانشطة كلاً على حده ومقارنتها بالتكلفة المقدرة لكل نشاط ومحاولة التصحيح في حالة وجود انحرافات بينما اللجنة لاتهتم بالتفاصيل وانما يهمها أجمالي تكلفة الاعمال ومقارنته بالميزانية المخصصة
وباختصار يمكننا القول بإن الشركة تضع التوجه الاسترتيجي العام مثل الرؤية والرسالة ولجنة توجيه المشروع تقوم بصياغة القرارات التكتيكية بناءً على التوجهه الاستراتيجي للشركة بينما يقوم مدير المشروع بصياغة القرارت التشغيلية (اليومية) .

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم هشام بالراس علي اشكر لك تعقيبك واضافتك الموفقه
واتفق معك تماما فيما ذكرت


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بدء المشروع الفعلي:
الهدف الرئيس من هذه المرحلة هو بناء قاعدة ثابتة للمشروع من خلالها تتعرف وتتفهم المؤسسة أو الشركة على احتياجات ومتطلبات انجاز المشروع وذلك قبل أن تصرف مبالغ معتبرة لصالح المشروع.
الهدف أيضا هو توحيد الفهم حول النقاط التالية:
•	أسباب عمل المشروع، المنافع المرجوة منه، والمخاطر التي تترصد به
•	فهم نطاق المشروع ومجاله وفهم ما سيتم إنتاجه وفهم عمليات الإنتاج ذاتها 
•	متى وكيف سيتم إنتاج المنتج وعلى أي تكلفة
•	من هم صانعوا القرار في المشروع
•	ما هي الجودة المتوقعة والمطلوبة للمنتج وكيف سيتم تحقيقها
•	ما هي النقاط المرجعية للمشروع وما طرق التحكم والسيطرة عليها
•	كيف ستدار المخاطرة والمشاكل و أوامر التغيير وكيف سيتم تقييمها والسيطرة عليها
•	كيف سيتابع ويرصد تقدم المشروع
•	تحديد آلية كتابة التقارير

طبعا فهم المشروع المقبلة عليه الشركة أو المؤسسة والتعرف على حجمه ومتطلباته واحتياجاته وأهدافه والأشخاص المشاركين فيه والمتأثرين به أو منه يعتبر احد العوامل الرئيسة لنجاح المشروع.

هناك أيضا أمور تناقش وتعد في هذه المرحلة لتكون جاهزة للتطبيق عند بدء المشروع، وهي كما يلي:
•	إستراتيجية إدارة المخاطر وإنشاء سجل المخاطر
•	إستراتيجية إدارة المشروع وآلية التسجيل والتقارير وسجل المشاكل 
•	إستراتيجية إدارة الجودة في المشروع وسجل الجودة
•	إستراتيجية التواصل والمراسلات
•	التحكم والسيطرة على المشروع وآليته
•	توصيف المسؤوليات
•	الهيكل الإداري لفريق عمل المشروع
•	خطة مراجعة منافع المشروع
•	الحقيبة التجارية التفصيلية للمشروع
•	مستند بدء المشروع


----------



## ابو حفص (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع..
لكنى دعا ذوي الخبرة القليلة امثالى يتساالون هل البرنس تعنى ادارة المشاريع..للمؤسسات


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ابو حفص
شكرا مرورك الكريم

برنس تعني ادارة المشاريع في بيئة مُحكمة
وهي تهدف الى ارشاد المؤسسات والمنظمات والشركات الى منهجية علمية عملية لادارة مشروعاتهم بحرفية


----------



## ABCXY (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بوصالح وياليت لو تكمل باقي المراحل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله ساستكمل باقي المراحل في وقت لاحق وذلك لانشغالي في الفتره الحالية 

شكرا لك مرورك وتعقيبك اخي الكريم abcxy


----------



## الشكر لله (2 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله الف خير الموضوع جدا مهم وكذلك هذا الموقع ايضا
http://www.siliconbeachtraining.co.uk/free-resources


----------

